# DevCapsule Launch! | Manchester based VM's starting at £0.005 per Hour | Custom Control Panel & ISOs



## rmlhhd

Chattr Ltd is proud to announce the launch of DevCapsule, a new VPS provider based in Manchester. 


As some of you may already know, over the past few months we’ve been working hard building our own platform and getting our initial Manchester location ready for launch. 


Our platform consists of a brand new control panel and a 3 step server deployment process. It features - 


Within 60 second deployments – from Click to Online in seconds

noVNC Console direct to your server

Detailed Usage Graphs

Hourly Billing

One-click reinstalls

Custom ISO’s – simply provide a URL

SSH Keys – add a public key and authenticate with your server as soon as it’s deployed

DNS Management

BGP Sessions


As mentioned above our initial location is Manchester, based in the Trafford Park M247 Datacentre with connections to LINX providing low-latency connections across the UK and Europe. 


We’ve got a wide variety of plans available to meet your needs (only our smallest plan meets LET’s rules), our smallest plan offers – 


1 vCPU

768MB RAM

10GB 100% SSD Storage

1000GB Transfer


For just £3.50 per month or £0.005 per hour. 


To deploy or see our other plans signup here


We accept PayPal as a payment method.


We’ve got plans to expand to other locations and are currently in talks with suppliers, subject to high demand The Netherlands is high on our expansion list.


If you have any questions, please feel free to comment or submit a ticket 


You can also join #DevCapsule on FreeNode.


Happy Deploying!


----------

